

Run your own job board - Giorgi
http://www.jobberbase.com

======
there
aren't all of these separate job board sites diluting the results for
employers? if i were to post a job opening, i'd want to expand my reach for
candidates, not shrink it by only posting to a low-traffic niche site.

maybe someone should make a service that can spam a single job opening to the
dozens of new job boards popping up (jobs.37signals, crunchboard,
jobs.joelonsoftware, etc.)

~~~
filipcte
Niched job boards are good if they are run by professionals from those niches
-- and jobberBase aims to help those people start such job boards. Large
recruitment websites can be too general and it becomes very hard to filter out
the noise they bring.

------
ibsulon
Jobberbase are belong to us?

(What? It's not like any real discussion was happening in here.)

